# Regular Season Game 56 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Boston Celtics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(35-20)/(13-42)*

When/Where:
*Monday, February 26, 7:30 p.m.*
*Toyota Center*​












































Alston / McGrady / Battier / Howard / Mutombo














































West / Pierce / Gomes / Jefferson / Scalabrine



*PREVIEW

The lowly Boston Celtics are closing in on another dubious franchise record.
The Celtics will try to avoid tying a 28-year old mark for consecutive road losses when they meet the Houston Rockets on Monday night at the Toyota Center.
Boston (13-42), which owns the league's worst record, got 19 points from leading scorer Paul Pierce but lost its 12th straight on the road after falling 105-87 at Utah on Saturday. The Celtics, who posted their last road win on Jan. 5 at Memphis, dropped their final 13 road games in 1978-79 to set the mark.
Houston also hasn't been a good place for the Celtics as they've dropped seven of their last nine visits there.
Boston's current road woes are part of a dismal stretch during which it's lost 22 of 23, including a franchise-record 18 consecutive losses from Jan. 7-Feb. 11. The lone victory was a 117-97 win at home over Milwaukee on Feb. 14, but since then the Celtics have dropped all four games on a season high-tying five-game road trip by an average of 14.3 points.
Despite their recent poor play on the road, the Celtics have a better record away from home. Still, Boston's eight road wins tie it with Milwaukee and Philadelphia for fewest in the Eastern Conference.
Pierce leads the Celtics with 25.5 points per game while shooting 45.1 percent from the field, has not played well in his last two games. In a 122-96 defeat to the Los Angeles Lakers on Friday and the loss to Utah, Pierce is averaging only 17.0 points while shooting 30.0 percent from the field.
"(What happened against Utah) has been the story of our season," Pierce told the Boston Globe's Web site. "I never expect to lose ever when I play basketball. It's just frustrating times right now."
Pierce, who's averaging 24.0 points in six career games at Houston, needs only six points to reach 15,000 for his career.
Celtics forward Wally Szczerbiak, the team's second-leading scorer at 15.0 points, is expected to miss his fourth straight game with an ankle injury.
Houston (35-20) hopes it can take advantage of the Celtics' woes and improve its 20-7 home mark, which includes four wins in five games there.
The Rockets returns home after avoiding a season-high third straight road loss with a 97-93 win at Orlando on Sunday. Former Magic star Tracy McGrady finished with 34 points and Rafer Alston had five of Houston's 14 3-pointers.
"That's pretty much who we are," McGrady said. "When teams double me, my job is to make the right play for our team. We did a great job of spacing the floor and getting open behind the 3-point line. It's even sweeter when we're knocking the shots down."
McGrady has been the catalyst for the Rockets, averaging 28.6 points in 27 games since center Yao Ming went down with a broken leg on Dec. 23. He's not expected back until early next month.
Until then, McGrady may have to continue his impressive scoring output. The All-Star swingman has scored at least 30 points five times in his career against Boston. *

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm going to keep saying it until I don't have to. CONSISTENCY! If we lose to Boston I will throw up the caution flag.

This game should be like a scrimmage were we focus on areas of need like offensive rebounding and we should try to lockdown Paul Pierce. I'd also like to see Snyder and Jake get some time so that JVG can start thinking about he playoff rotations.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I heard Mac has flu-like symptoms? Is this going to affect whether he plays versus Boston?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> I heard Mac has flu-like symptoms? Is this going to affect whether he plays versus Boston?


Maybe we can give Snyder more PT if tmac is not gonna play


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Good to see G. Green/ K. Perkins back home. Boston should take this one without any fight & the Rockets shouldn't let up just because they are bad (It could easily be us..lol)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets on people!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, I really like your new face of game thread. Keep it going my friend.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Rockets should be able to win this game. As long as Pierce is guarded well, the game should be an instant win. I hope that the Rockets don't slack off in the forth.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

First off, Cornholio! Very nice format for the intros! Second, we should totally win this...but I shouldn't say this too effective as seen in the loss to ATL. Third, I bet all my money, so this better be a victory.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Hey, I really like your new face of game thread. Keep it going my friend.





AZNoob said:


> First off, Cornholio! Very nice format for the intros! Second, we should totally win this...but I shouldn't say this too effective as seen in the loss to ATL. Third, I bet all my money, so this better be a victory.


Thanks. I was bored with the other one.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone know if this game is being broadcasted on sopcast? if so, what channel?


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Bets on people!


Lol. I went broke after that mess in ATL


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I guess I'm showing my feminine side, but does anyone else just plain ole miss seeing Yao like I do...? _I feel like I'm going into withdrawl symptoms now, _it feels like forever like last season again when Tmac was gone?:brokenhea I NEED SOME YAO, I NEED A FIX:boohoo2: 

oh, yeah, they better win! Doesn't sound like Tracy will play tonight? Who will step up? Rafer or Shane? Maybe Juwan or all of the above, we should still be able to beat Boston IMO w/o Tmac and Yao.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Anyone know if this game is being broadcasted on sopcast? if so, what channel?


Anyone? A simple yes or no will suffice!=)

Also, it is confirmed, apparently, by BF.com that Mac won't play.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

debarge said:


> I guess I'm showing my feminine side, but does anyone else just plain ole miss seeing Yao like I do...? _I feel like I'm going into withdrawl symptoms now, _it feels like forever like last season again when Tmac was gone?:brokenhea I NEED SOME YAO, I NEED A FIX:boohoo2:


here you go :biggrin:










Yao in the rockets locker room


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

No Tmac tonight... he's out with flu-like symptoms

Also.. sopcast channel 6002  starts at 8:30 pm ET~


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Very smooth suit! ^^


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> here you go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice suit. I diffenetly miss seeing Yao man. HURRY AND COME BACK YAO. 
(i wonder what he is listening to)


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> No Tmac tonight... he's out with flu-like symptoms
> 
> Also.. sopcast channel 6002  starts at 8:30 pm ET~


Thank you kindly!

BTW, how do you know these things, lol!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> Wow nice suit. I diffenetly miss seeing Yao man. HURRY AND COME BACK YAO.
> (i wonder what he is listening to)


*With a ocean sound in the background, along with some seagulls*
*Chants of MVP, MVP, MVP*


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Also.. sopcast channel 6002  starts at 8:30 pm ET~


Game broadcasted in chinese?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AZNoob said:


> Thank you kindly!
> 
> BTW, how do you know these things, lol!


http://myp2p.eu/NBA.htm



AZNoob said:


> Game broadcasted in chinese?


Yes


(sorry, Hayesfan :biggrin


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Incorrect, yet oddly fitting for Yao's "intro" on CCTV 5...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> here you go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You, ME LIKEY:biggrin: Nothin' Sexier than a Tall Man in a nice Suit


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

4-17 shooting so far... good thing its the Celtics we're playing against. UGLY game without our MVP. Batman can't hit anything.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow, not that I don't want Chuck and Juwan at C, but having Jake at C while Yao is out, and Dke sitting I've noticed; w/ this guy's size, even if he doesn't get the rbd he allows the others to get it.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

LMAO! The chinese commentators keep 'making fun' of the female ref, Violet...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bonzi steppin' up well for T-Mac, 10/5/1 in just the 1st Q


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

No one is playing with any passion...even the fans sound tired...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AZNoob said:


> No one is playing with any passion...even the fans sound tired...


how bout that alleyoop by Snyder :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> No one is playing with any passion...even the fans sound tired...


I'd thought Snyder would be giving it all since this is probably the only time he can earn his minutes

Bonzi owning the Celts this game, 11 trips to the FT line in 17mins, wow


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

OMG! What is with all this traveling!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Fans are expecting Mac to blowout the C's...instead we get a very bad game so far, w/o Mac...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Battier is ICE COLD... we letting the Celts back in this one. UGLY game to be watching right now I'm sure.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Seriously...no passion...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> Seriously...no passion...


We're playing the worse team in the league, our top 2 players are out... lets just be thankful we're leading this one

35-29 at the half uke:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow...35-29. End of 1st quarter? Nah. Try half.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this is a great game to pad your rebounding stats with all the misses.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Let's see...

60-54 Rockets at the final with a W?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

only player shooting above .500 for our team: DEKE! 

Been awhile since I've said this, but I think Novak should play in this game.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

rafer going 0-5 for 1 point. very impressive


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> rafer going 0-5 for 1 point. very impressive


Hey now...can't just single him out...what about the waterboy?! They haven't taken a shot this game yet!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm glad the Rockets are winning but they should be leading by 20 against the Celtics. There were to many traveling calls. I hope the Rockets put in 100% in the second half. All I've seen so far is 50% from the team.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Been awhile since I've said this, but I think Novak should play in this game.


I'll do you one better; Billy should totally play...at least he would probably give the tempo a huge energy boost, and he already fits into today (TO's all around)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> rafer going 0-5 for 1 point. very impressive


And leading our team with 2 assists - along with Luther, Juwan, and Chuck. Great job running our offense Rafer, or Chuck.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> I'll do you one better; Billy should totally play...at least he would probably give the tempo a huge energy boost, and he already fits into today (TO's all around)


or even JLIII, I'm sure he can shoot better than 30% at least.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

what's the record of worse combined shooting % in a game?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> what's the record of worse combined shooting % in a game?


If anyone wants to find that out, also please find out the highest number of traveling calls in a single game...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

somebody pass me the sledgehammer. Its time to take out Rafer Alston again.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

When you are done with it, I need to take out my TV...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The duo of Batman and Skip shooting a combined 2 for 20. Outside of Bonzi and Deke, the team is shooting a combined 8 for 40. 

This is only funny because we're winning. If we lose this game, Gumby should make everyone on the team go through a 24hr shooting drill.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

IF we lose, we should move to Alaska and start a new league...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

so how bad does rafer have to be shooting before he realizes "maybe i should stop" or jeff thinks "maybe i should bench him"


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> The duo of Batman and Skip shooting a combined 2 for 20. Outside of Bonzi and Deke, the team is shooting a combined 8 for 40.
> 
> This is only funny because we're winning. If we lose this game, Gumby should make everyone on the team go through a 24hr shooting drill.


at least batman plays D


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What an amazing game. Houston is shooting *.298 *and boston is shooting *.267* at the end of the 3rd

What an ugly game...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't think D is actually in this game...I think it is just HORRIBLE offense....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And the score is 53-44 going into the 4th...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn Battier is shooting 1-11, yikes


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh man, this has to be one of the most futile offensive outings for two teams in recent memory. It's almost funny, and I'm sort of happy since Houston's still winning, but still.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> what's the record of worse combined shooting % in a game?


time to take that question to the masses
http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4527771#post4527771

a combined 3-30 from behind the arc


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Lets let Luther jack up his shots, he can shoot better than 30% by himself too.

It never occurred to me how bad the Celts really are until now. I really thought guys like Al Jefferson and Ryan Gomes can play, and that youngsters like Rondo and Green are ready to contribute on a regular basis. 

Big Jake earning himself some minutes in this game. Unless Pierce decides to explode (which he is capable of doing but probably won't bother to), its another win for us. Ugly win, but a win nonetheless.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i am disturbed that statistically rafer is barely out performing brian scalibrine


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> i am disturbed that statistically rafer is barely out performing brian scalibrine


Rafer's got more minutes 

I can't believe the game's still not sealed... 1 for 19 behind the arc now. Can someone just put this game to rest and give us the W???


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TIE GAME. my god.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

another miss by Battier, Boston scores. If we lose this game, the whole team should have their paycheques deducted. Holy ****.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Tonight's game is the definition of PATHETIC


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish I didn't watched this game. It's one of the worst games I've ever seen. I have a feeling the Celtics will win this.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

****ing Paul Pierce with the dagger to the heart.... we lose to the worse team in the league, in one of the worse games we can ever play.... wow....

I dunno what else to say, 'cept this is a very very pathetic display we put on tonight. EVERYONE who played tonight should feel ashamed.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Everyone who lost money on this bet, raise your hand...haha...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone else think Jake T played horribly today?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Wells is the only one that can shoot today. Everyone else was horrible. It'll take a miracle to win this.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think I'm gonna be sick the rest of the day... NOW Novak comes in, after we shoot 1 for ****ing 21 behind the arc... and we HAVE to foul the ONLY GUY on the Celts who can hit FTs. 

PATHETIC. I will never watch this team again without T-Mac and Yao.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

What the hell was that? I wouldn't even call that a game. That was a two hour waste of my time. First of all, I bet all my money, thinking we had Mac, and that it was going to be a blowout. Second of all, AHHHHHRGHHGHSGHAGIRGEINBEHERHIPHJSUGNSLROIH!!!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

This was exactly like the Atlanta game...after winning against an ok team like the Magic, we selfdestruct against the worst team in the league? CONSISTENCY IS NOT THERE! WTF! JVG needs to rip the whole team, Jake especially. I know he is new, but wow, did he play bad or what? The whole team seemed tired, and without passion.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The traveling calls really cost the Rockets the win. Nobody can shoot today. They should have put in Novak when the game was tied. 



Yao Mania said:


> PATHETIC. I will never watch this team again without T-Mac and Yao.


Me too.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dallas destroyed the Hawks tonight. Spurs destroyed the Raptors tonight. Jazz and Lakers are playing allout against each other. And what do we do? Lose to the Celts who've won like one game in the past month and 1/2. 

Ok, i'm gonna stop ranting... I'll let you guys continue on from here....


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I know we did not have Mac, but thats no excuse to lose to a bad team. Pierce did not even do much damage to us. GAWD! This game sux...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

this was a home game too. Imagine if u were at the game... even if you pay me to watch this trash I'd have to think twice.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

^ All the fans expected Mac...I pity them...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well...who do we play next?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Raptors are next. It'll be tough to bounce back from a really bad game.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

How did we lose to the Celtics? Another JVG patented 4th qtr collapse. He sucks when he doesn't have T-Mac to bail out his offensive insufficiencies.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I cant ****ing believe this...I think I am going to be sick...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> another miss by Battier, Boston scores. If we lose this game, the whole team should have their *paycheques* deducted. Holy ****.


OMG, you are so canadian


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> OMG, you are so canadian


Or British, I am living in their former colony now

You don't know how hard I try to type "American" around here...

lets give the Celts credit for this one, they stopped sucking when it counted most, where as we sucked from beginning to end. Bring on the Raps, and pray that T-Mac will have fully recovered from his flu by then


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Didnt watch this game glad I didnt.

But checking out the boxscore Pierce wasnt a big an impact and his supporters make him out to be. I consistently hear Pierce is the equal of TMAC not even close. 

Dont believe we blew another 4th Q. We should be thanking our lucky stars that Wade was out in the 4th vs us or the Heat would have probably won.


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

I thought the refs are what messed the game up. Every 2 secs foul foul foul foul foul, no team had a chance to get in a groove. I thought when Jake was in the game he did pretty well. Boston seemed not to score when he was in. When was out they started scorring. I dont know crazy thinking. 

ON a side note. Did JVG call the ref a ****ing **** when they called 3s the first time on Jake. I was lmao. Either way im sticking to it.

edit-why didnt Novak come in the second half hell even the 4th. This was a trash game. Let S.V in also. They should have just gave Wells the ball every time down the court. If you think Jake T. had a bad game your expecting to much from him. He wont get you points, just look at how many times he had the ball, he had a good rebounding game i think 10 or so.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Unless Pierce decides to explode (which he is capable of doing but probably won't bother to), its another win for us. Ugly win, but a win nonetheless.


I was thinking the same and stopped watching then when I came back…


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Damn, this is very embarrassing lose. Our supporting cast needs to be consistent and stand up when our super duo is not available.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'M BEING A WHINNY LITTLE "B" AND AM NOT GOING TO WATCH THE ROCKETS FOR THE NEXT TWO WEEKS NOW!!!!!!!! :upset:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I'M BEING A WHINNY LITTLE "B" AND AM NOT GOING TO WATCH THE ROCKETS FOR THE NEXT TWO WEEKS NOW!!!!!!!! :upset:


T-mac will be beck next game..


----------

